# Your next shop...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

what would you do different if you built a new shop today? Bigger doors, more room, insulate or use different insulation, concrete floors, heated floors, furnace, an office...share your thoughts and ideas for the next shop builder...


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I know this is an old post, but since I don't have a REAL shop just yet I thought I'd add my thoughts on what I'd like to do.

I've posted a picture of my 36x60 barn that I had put up in '06. Be side it is a 20x30 building that was there when I bought the place. It was used as a dog kennel so it is insulated; has elect., water, A/C and heat. The building is on a concrete pad with another section of concrete 6ft wide running along the entire side.

My intention is to remove that building (it sits parallel to, and 4ft. from the barn) and put up a building that will cover all the concrete area plus that 4ft. I'm thinking I can put a 10H x 12W roll-up door on the front end. If I ever get my JX80 with a cab







, that should be plenty high enough to get it in the shop. By doing this I should be able to get all of my stuff out of the wife's barn so we can make it the full-fledged animal barn she wants.


----------

